

Stallman On Unity Dash: Canonical Will Have To Give Users' Data To Governments - bkerensa
http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/10/13/145217/stallman-on-unity-dash-canonical-will-have-to-give-users-data-to-governments

======
donniezazen
It's a shame but a lot of my personal data is already public - likes and
dislikes on G+, music on Spotify, running stats and possibly maps on
Runtastic, dotfiles on Github, expenditure log on Mint and my bank, thoughts
on blog, etc.

"Eternal vigilance is the price of liberty." - Wendell Phillips.

